# Flax seeds / Linseed



## GlamorganGuy (28 Nov 2020)

I've been recommended flax seeds (otherwise known as linseeds) as a dietary supplement and plan to chuck them in soup or on cereal. Have used them for a few days and they're great gut-wise but does anyone know exactly how much you're supposed to take? There's unsettling stuff online about them being a source of arsenic...


----------



## numbnuts (28 Nov 2020)

I put a large teaspoon full in when I'm baking bread


----------



## GlamorganGuy (28 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I put a large teaspoon full in when I'm baking bread


They're great in loaves, oatcakes etc. The actual amount per serving is quite low in that form.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (28 Nov 2020)

I have not heard of Arsenic, are you sure it was not this?

https://nutritionfacts.org/video/should-we-be-concerned-about-the-cyanide-from-flaxseed/


----------



## vickster (28 Nov 2020)

They’ll keep you regular


----------



## GlamorganGuy (28 Nov 2020)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> I have not heard of Arsenic, are you sure it was not this?
> 
> https://nutritionfacts.org/video/should-we-be-concerned-about-the-cyanide-from-flaxseed/


Umm - yes! That's it! Sorry my mistake.... Not arsenic at all! Like arsenic, to be filed under Very Very Bad I think...


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (28 Nov 2020)

GlamorganGuy said:


> Umm - yes! That's it! Sorry my mistake.... Not arsenic at all! Like arsenic, to be filed under Very Very Bad I think...



I have a table spoon of flaxseed on top of porridge and fruit every day for the last 11 years and I am perfectly fine. In the link to video Greger explains that you would have to consume 20 or more tablespoons of ground flaxseed for it to become toxic, noone eats that much, neverless to err on the side of safety he recommends 1 tablespoon a day.


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 Nov 2020)

Assuming you're male, you might benefit from doing a bit of research on flax and testosterone. Essentially, flax contains phytoestrogens in the form of lignans and those _may / probably do / depends on which study you read_ reduce testosterone levels. This is a good thing from a prostate cancer perspective; rather obviously not so good outside that rather specific point though. These effects have been found in the 20-30g per day region, so well within what people typically consume (a tablespoon or so).

Do a search on lignans, flax, testosterone and phytoestrogens, read a few of the analyses, and make up your own mind as to the pros and cons.


----------



## GlamorganGuy (28 Nov 2020)

Thanks all - I'll look into the analyses. Right now I'm eating a pretty small amount, probably less than a tablespoon a day, but will consider poss downside along with the obvious benefits. As mentioned above they are pretty unbeatable for regularity and have a huge advantage over bran, dried fruit etc by being mercifully un-windy - will definitely be packing them on my next tour.


----------



## NorthernSky (30 Nov 2020)

would i be right in saying unless they are milled they just pass right through you, so no benefit?

if i buy any small seeds like that in a big i try and mill them myself in the blender


----------



## GlamorganGuy (30 Nov 2020)

NorthernSky said:


> would i be right in saying unless they are milled they just pass right through you, so no benefit?
> 
> if i buy any small seeds like that in a big i try and mill them myself in the blender


They're quite hard (and small) to chew, so quite possibly. But they still get me going like clockwork, so I'm not too bothered. You'd probably get more nutrients from them if milled and you can make them into a drink that way.


----------



## The Bystander (30 Nov 2020)

NorthernSky said:


> would i be right in saying unless they are milled they just pass right through you


Yes, that's what I've read (must be true, I saw it on the internet).
Just a teaspoon full on my overnight oats for breakfast for me.


----------

